# Photos perso dans Skype



## Nemo Verne (24 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

Dois-je poster dans Internet ou dans Application, pas évident à savoir...

J'ai mis sur Skype de vielles photos que je voulais effacer pour ne plus les avoir dans "Photos récentes"
Comment dois-je faire pour les effacer ? 
Où les trouve-t-on ?

Merci pour votre aide

Nemo


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Nemo Verne (26 Novembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé grâce à un autre forum spécifique à Skype

En fait il faut aller sur ~/Bibliothèque/Images ==> iChat Recent Pictures.


----------

